# front drive shaft problems



## Hance

I have a 07. 284 jinma that is a real work horse untill the front drive stops working. I'm on my third front drive shaft the first time it broke it was the c-clip the second time the six spline end broke a spline off, now the new shaft has done the same thing was hoping the c-clip had broke again no such luck another shaft broke. has anyone had this problem. new shaft waiting to be installed. any solution to this problem Help. I have to admit i work this little tractor real hard!!!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Keep it in two wheel drive unless you absolutely need the 4 wheel, then go easy on it, cause I suspect that if you beefed that up, then the ring geer would break or something like that.


----------



## Hance

*2 wheel drive*

This little tractor doesn't do very well in 2 wheel drive. there isn't enough weight in the back for traction.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Does it have the correct sized tires on it, especially the front? Are the rear tires ballasted correctly?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I mention tire size because if it has the wrong sized tires, in 4 wheel drive, it would be really hard on the lighter built front drive train.


----------



## PSJ

Usually, but not always the front drive turns slightly faster than the rear, reason, to keep the front straight when climbing a hill. That's why you usually have to back up a little to get it to release. Never and I can't stress this enough, drive on a hard surface with it in four wheel drive! Easiest way to tear something up. If it has no traction in 2 wheel drive, put weights on it, a lot cheaper than buying replacement parts. I only use the front drive when it's absolutely needed. Also remember, if you get stuck with it in 2 wheel drive, you have the front to help you out, but if you get stuck with it in 4 wheel drive, go get another tractor and a tow strap! PJ


----------



## Hance

*tires no !!!!!*

I bought the tractor new so if it has the wrong size then the person who assembled it has there head somewhere else other than on there shoulders. and as far as a hard serfice it is always been on dirt or gravel.


----------



## Halifax

A couple of notes on the 254/284. Remember its 4 wheel assist, not 4 wheel drive. 
I say this because the front drive assembly is not as robust as the rear end. I have 
the same tractor and granted, I might not work it as hard as you, but I do plenty of 
loader work with it in 4 wheel which puts a lot of strain on the front end. I have 
not had any issues,,,, knock on something. The 354 is more sturdy in the front 
end even though its only the 30 hp version, but I didn't need the hp, probably 
should have.

Do you have a FEL? If you do, is it the Chinese one or a Name brand. Also if you 
have a FEL, do you have any supports to the rear end for the FEL? If not you 
can add plenty of weight in the front to counter balance. Are the rear tires filled? 
How many hours on it?

The few issues I've had, glow plug, Oil pressure switch (My fault), lower radiator 
leak (My fault), steering bracket loose, tie rod loose.

Preventative things: @ 100 hours check the valve lash and check the head bolts 
for proper torque. Make sure you grease all of the fittings, at least 2 just for the 
front drive. I changed out the Chinese zirk fittings, they were crap anyway. The 
tie rod end for the shuttle shift (if you have it). Male sure you change the oil 
from injector pump every other engine oil change.

Look familiar?

Aubrey


----------

